# How often do you groom



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

So in the year ... can you believe it has been a year already :alberteinstein:

Anyway so in the year since Hazel has come to join our family we started out once every 6 weeks. I started thinking she needed a little more so the last two times has been every 5. Well I called the groomer and told her I thought we needed to move it up one more week. I will probably still have to shave her face in-between time but my gosh she seems to grow fast. Here she is after returning today!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

So nice to see lovely Hazel! :dog:I started out giving Chagall a full groom every six weeks, then compressed it to every five, doing his FF&T every week to two in between. He too seems to grow hair like a Chia pet, in the summer he was a hairy boy after just four weeks of growth. So, my answer is that I find I now groom him (he's three) every 5 weeks. The good thing is I get more practice at it, so theoretically I'll get better and faster at grooming sooner. Luckily, he's very tolerant of the whole priming routine. That makes it easy, on both of us!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I have had my girl Carley for just over 1 year. I groom her about every 2 weeks. I just got my 2nd spoo and I have a feeling that this cartoon will soon be my life.


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you! I can't believe I am paying a groomer for every 4 weeks now but she does share my bed! I bet she is glad I bath more often than that  We were just at a dog show the end of Oct and I seen a really fluffy leg cut I fell in love with so groomer is going to start working on that look for me. I wish I could groom myself but I don't think my health would allow it. So thankful for my groomer!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I groom my mini myself. I give him a bath and blow-dry every two weeks and a full groom every four weeks. Sometimes I'll stretch the haircut to five or six weeks if I groomed him really short the last time (I did that a few times this summer because it's been so hot). But I rareLY skip the bath. I like a clean poodle!


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

Carley's Mom said:


> I have had my girl Carley for just over 1 year. I groom her about every 2 weeks. I just got my 2nd spoo and I have a feeling that this cartoon will soon be my life.


Do you groom yourself? I would love her groomed every two weeks but I don't think my health would even allow me to do more than her face as a touch up and I would hate to pay a groomer every two weeks no matter how much I love her!


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

My hubby after the first trip to groomers got me a book and clippers two grooming and they are paided off ! hehehehe it was all in the plan when he first gasped at the price of clippers !


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I've just done Poppy - she was extremely good and cooperative, so we got done in half the usual time. I always mean to do her every 5 weeks or so, but it does sometimes slip past that if we have visitors, or stuff happening, or - as this last weekend - exceptionally good weather that demands that we go for a long walk in the hills instead of staying home with brushes and combs and clippers!


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

For those that don't know know I don't that I can groom myself...probably an off limits with the doctor. So groomer for Hazel is my only option...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I've just checked the dates, and it is actually 8 weeks since Poppy was last clipped! I am a terrible poodle mother...


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

When possible, Beau gets a full bath/groom every three weeks. We've had to push it to every four the last couple of times due to the groomer's vacation, which means my boy gets a bit scruffy. I can also take him for just a bath in between, if needed.

Fortunately for us, Madeline's prices are very reasonable for a mini/toy (spoos cost more), and Beau is quite fastidious by nature. He also doesn't have much opportunity to get muddy in our small backyard, so he stays pretty clean.

All in all, we consider the money well spent. If I had a spoo or two, it would be a different story!


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

Not a horrible poodle mom... I am lucky and my groomer just makes Hazel's next appointment when she brings her home. Oh did I tell you? My groomer picks Hazel up and brings her home. I do live in a very small town  She is also cheap... I think I pay less for Hazel than most do for little dogs. I pay $30. My groomer also likes that she doesn't have one of those dogs that the owners bring in when the get so matted and you can't stand the smell anymore. 

Now that I am going to try having her left a little longer I am going to have to keep her brushed a little more but Hazel is so sweet to work with I am sure she won't mind!


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

During the summer months, Lexi goes to the groomers every five weeks and I have her body clipped every other time. During the winter it's 6-7 weeks for a bath, FFT and no body clipping. I have her booked out until April of next year. I have put her in the tub in between grooms to just wash her grimmy, grey feet and bracelets. That sounds pretty bad when I type it, but if the rest of her would have been dirty, I really would have bathed all of her.


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

You are so lucky here in Ottawa Can spoo cost 125. to 175. 
so all that said and done my poor boy after he was fixed up from my 8year old daughters try at clipping will not not need anything except fft for at least 8 wks


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

poo lover said:


> You are so lucky here in Ottawa Can spoo cost 125. to 175.
> so all that said and done my poor boy after he was fixed up from my 8year old daughters try at clipping will not not need anything except fft for at least 8 wks


did you say 8 year old?:afraid:


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

Yes her and daddy thought they would suprise me and it was niether are ever touching my clippers again


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

poo lover said:


> Yes her and daddy thought they would suprise me and it was niether are ever touching my clippers again


Oh My!!! 


I do know I am getting a great price. I think partly because I do keep her on a schedule. The groomer knows what she is getting as far as the grooming goes and that she has a client who is on regular schedules. She is by far cheaper than anyone else. The next cheapest I found was $65


----------



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

*Poodle groom*

My boy gets weekly (sometimes twice a week) bath as he is a very dirty boy. We do face/feet/sanitary weekly, haircut every 2-3 weeks. Of course it helps that I am a groomer... I could not afford to keep a dog on this grooming schedule if I wasn't a groomer.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I do all my own grooming. I am thinking of taking them to someone every once and awhile now that I have two to keep up with. But everytime I almost talk myself into it. I think of the $$$ and how scared Carley would be. She has never been to a groomer... and I just do it myself. My new girl Stella has been groomed by differant groomers, so I may take her in every once in a while... we'll see. lol


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, I groom Madonna every 6 or 7 days..but we are growing hair  I bathe Stella every 1-2 weeks..2 in the winter usually. They get on my furniture and bed so I like them clean..I wash feet more often at times..I now have a groomer I can use when I need to..and I love that  

Wickednag..you were at the SF's show??? Did you see the poodles show? I was there all three days. Wish I could have met you


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

wickednag said:


> Thank you! I can't believe I am paying a groomer for every 4 weeks now but she does share my bed! I bet she is glad I bath more often than that  We were just at a dog show the end of Oct and I seen a really fluffy leg cut I fell in love with so groomer is going to start working on that look for me. I wish I could groom myself but I don't think my health would allow it. So thankful for my groomer!


Hazel looks so beautiful..your groomer does a great job!! What color was the poodle you saw? Was it white with some color in her hair? There werent too many poodles there..so I wonder if it was my groomers poodle, Farrah.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I groom whenever they start getting hairy lol! And I do fft once every week or two, with baths weekly. Without fail. Mine are quite active and love to roll each other around in the dirt. It's a good thing they're black!


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

I was there with my family for a bit on Saturday morning. My friend was showing her mini poodle in obedience. I loved seeing all the poodles and I took a picture of one that was done showing and was now doing obedience. I don't remember where she was from but that it the look I want my groomer to do on Hazel. 

I have been having a terrible year as far as my health goes and it seems when I am feeling good I try to take advantage of it by spending some time with my horse. I tell you Ms Stella, I love my Hazel! I need to be more consistent as I know I could have a great dog instead of a good dog but I sure love her!

The poodle that I saw was black not coal black if I remember right. It was like an exaggerated puppy clip. I did see the poodles back in the grooming area and tried to talk to one lady but she was not very friendly  Mostly I saw white and one that the lady told me was silver.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Sorry you are feeling unwell :-( I wish you good health...and soon!

Let me know when you come to SF's would still love to meet you and Hazel


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

I brush atleast every other day. I clip his face about once a week. I clip feet less often because I usually let them get shaggy before I clip them: maybe once a month. For a full clip, I have no set time frame. During the warmer months I do it every 3 months, so he goes from SHORT to long. I got Weegee in February, so this will be the first full winter with him. He is long right now and I want to see him with a fuller coat, so I will hold off on clipping him until I can't manage the coat anymore.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Beautiful Hazel is a grown girl now!

I take mine every two weeks. It is far cheaper that way because my groomer says it is much easier every two weeks for her. I pay $30 every two weeks. If I went once a month it would be $75, so I get a $15 discount per month. If I went every 6 weeks it would be $100-125 the groomer said because it is so much harder to groom them. My dogs usually look good (I like it that way) and never have matts. I brush them out once a week myself. It is also easier on them because they are in pretty good shape when they go. . Bonnie's coat is incredible now. Part is genetics, but I believe a lot of it is the fact she is groomed frequently. Her coat is like a thick sheep. 

Ask your groomer about frequency discounts. My sister in law decided to take her poodle once a week. It is only $15 a week. He always looks gorgeous and spotless.

I don't think I could handle every 4-6 weeks. They'd be total, scruffy mud balls!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I groom Potsie myself to save money, and also b/c Potsie is terrible about having his feet shaved. A groomer doesn't have the time to deal with him and get the feet shaved like I like them done. I do FFT probably every 3 weeks and full body every other time. I would do it every 2 weeks if I wasn't so lazy - lol! I can't stand a scruffy looking poodle.


----------

